# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Arbacia lixula

## Matias Gomes

Arbacia lixula (Linnaeus, 1758)
Apresenta espinhos e carapaça com coloração variando de marrom escuro a negro. Os espinhos são finos e  com a ponta esbranquiçada.  É uma espécie exclusivamente litorânea, encontrada principalmente sobre substrato rochoso, até cerca de 15m de profundidade. Alimenta-se principalmente de algas calcárias, ocorrendo ao longo da costa oeste africana, Ilhas Canárias, Madeira e Açores, e em praticamente toda a costa brasileira.

----------

